# Vermont Trail Trotters Family Hunter Pace



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello Horse Forum members, 
Every year we have out annual Family Hunter Pace that Vermont Trail Trotters hosts in Shaftsbury Vermont. Its a great and very fun exsperence and anyone can be apart of it. Here is what its about...
VTT Hunter Pace 
6-10 miles of open field, woodland trails
and dirt roads, with up to 30 optional jumps. 30 teams of up to 4 riders per team. Early entry fee of $35 per if received by 8/31. All entries receive a 1 year membership to VTT. $45 for entries received after 9/1. For information, entry forms and to learn more about VTT click on the link of my signature to the website or call Willene (802) 447-0615
Kelley (802) 442-9102. The dates will change slighly or not every year, check the website for the dates. The Hunter Pace is held at Pullman Farm Ltd. on Trumbull Hill Road, Shaftsbury, Vermont. 
More information on the hunter pace...
Competitors ride in teams of up to 4 riders over a marked course of about 6-10 miles. The course includes woodland trails, open fields, a stream, and dirt roads, with 25-30 natural jumps. Height of most jumps is 2' to 2'6", all have go-arounds. Jumping is entirely optional. The course is to be ridden as if it were a trail ride, choosing the gaits and speed appropriate to the terrain and wishes of the team members. Excessive speed is strongly discouraged.
Note: Riders under age 14 should be accompanied by a rider age 16 or over.
There will be vet check points. 
Contact VTT by snail mail at 
Vermont Trail Trotters, PO Box 1562, Bennington Vermont 05201
or PM me or email me ([email protected]) or email a charter member on the website.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

We had a great turn out this year, and a wonderful time!


----------

